# A question for the well travelled Tescos "Points Person



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A question for the well travelled Tescos "Points Person".

We have come across Tescos stores in Turkey, Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland and Slovakia.

I'm wondering if the points club card works in these overseas stores. I've not asked Tescos I thought I would try on here first. 

It's only in the last six months that it has been convenient for us to shop and get fuel at Tescos.

We are also considering the Tescos Credit Club Card. Any observations would be welcomed.

Regards

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hello.....the starter for ten

The Clubcard can be used in Tesco Calais but no other overseas outlets.

Regards

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Don
Sorry I can not say if Tesco points are given out side UK or not. 
I have a Tesco credit card which we use for all purchases where ever possible in the UK, you receive 1/4 point for every £ spent, but because some of these purchases are in the hundred's of £, the points total at the end of the month can be more than the in store club card points total. 

Charlie


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

I put this question to our local Tesco's manager here in Dublin and he was under the impression that my "Irish" clubcard would work in the North and in the Uk,never tried it yet though.Will be heading North soon(even after the extra fuel,its hugely cheaper to travel from Dublin to Newry to do a big shop) and will see :?:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

asabrush said:


> I put this question to our local Tesco's manager here in Dublin and he was under the impression that my "Irish" clubcard would work in the North and in the Uk,never tried it yet though.Will be heading North soon(even after the extra fuel,its hugely cheaper to travel from Dublin to Newry to do a big shop) and will see :?:


Your Tescoclub card will work in the North no probs, suggest giving that flithy horrible kip newry a miss go an extra 15 mins to Banbridge, the store is cleaner and much better stock for the fresh stuff.....it is really astonishing the difference between the cleaniless and standard of an ROI to store to one in the North.....


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Jams,thanks for that,your dead right about Newry!! Never been into Banbridge only ever driven past,am I right in thinking there's a new set of high street "seconds" stores there too?
Ta Rossco


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We use Tesco club creditcard for all purchases abroad. There are no charges and the rate is bank rate, plus you get clubcard points for all purchases.
We then use nationwide card for cash withdrawals.
Gerry


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Gerry
After reading your post, and because I have a Tesco credit card, (but have always used my Nationwide credit card abroad with no bank charges) I rang Tesco who confirmed they (mastercard) charge 2.75% handling charge on all purchases made abroad with their credit card.

Charlie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco credit card*

Hi

Charlie is correct. Whilst Tesco do not charge a "commission" as such for card use overseas, the exchange rate at which the purchase price is coverted to sterling is adjusted by 2.75%, so a purchase costing £100, will really cost £102.75. Further charges apply when using the card in an ATM.

Tesco credit card - 01268 508027.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I was going by SWMBO, she tells me what to use and where. I just hand over the card and input the PIN.
Shall have to let her know.
Gerry


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

asabrush said:


> Hi Jams,thanks for that,your dead right about Newry!! Never been into Banbridge only ever driven past,am I right in thinking there's a new set of high street "seconds" stores there too?
> Ta Rossco


There is an "Outlet Village" I think that is what the marketers like to call the 'seconds' stores......

Tescos is not on that site though, head into banbridge from the dual carriage way along the A50 it is on the left hand side.....

Last week we got scampi for £1 in NI, this week in Ashbourne it was €7.99, it may have been reduced in NI but I can't remember how much say it was 1/2, that still makes it less than half the price in Northern Ireland......Tesco made over €2 billion in ireland alone last year....absolutely astonishing....


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

asabrush said:


> Hi Jams,thanks for that,your dead right about Newry!! Never been into Banbridge only ever driven past,am I right in thinking there's a new set of high street "seconds" stores there too?
> Ta Rossco


There is an "Outlet Village" I think that is what the marketers like to call the 'seconds' stores......

Tescos is not on that site though, head into banbridge from the dual carriage way along the A50 it is on the left hand side.....

Last week we got scampi for £1 in NI, this week in Ashbourne it was €7.99, it may have been reduced in NI but I can't remember how much say it was 1/2, that still makes it less than half the price in Northern Ireland......Tesco made over €2 billion in ireland alone last year....absolutely astonishing....


----------

